# How long can one work in one day?



## Atlas First (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi. So I’m the type to work a lot and am pretty much one of the team members at my store that knows everything at the front and a few things that I probably shouldn’t know but because I expressed interest I do, in the back and I love working the weekends for some reason. I have multiple times worked open to close on the weekends and my etls and tls are nice enough and actually appreciate my work that they allow me to as long as I take the 2 lunches and required breaks and all that, they’re fine with it. With this new app however, apparently target is trying to stop team members from overlapping and taking shifts that are too long or whatever which is a little weird imo. Like if I ask to work more then I should be able to right? And I checked there’s no limit for state regulations for a work day but im not sure about target if they actually have a limit because my etl hr told me that I shouldn’t be working open to close on weekends cause imma ‘burn myself out’ but obviously idc and haven’t yet since I’ve done it since probably December and been fine so I’m wondering if target actually has a policy against that or not?


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 12, 2021)

12 hour/shift from what I understand. And even if you ask to work a longer shift, you may not get too. Sometimes hours are so tight there is no "give".


----------



## Atlas First (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah 8-10 is 12 hours and yes even there are days that hours are tight and they don’t let me and sometimes they still let me work because the other workers really don’t cut it sometimes which is really sad…


----------



## StyleStar (Jun 13, 2021)

You wont be able to overlap and pick up 2 shifts in one day via the app, but your store hr can still jey those long shifts in.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2021)

Target doesn't have a limit. I scheduled myself for 14 hours one day several years ago.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Jun 13, 2021)

I’ve worked 19hr work days a few times it was nice to have a few extra days off those weeks lol


----------



## SallyHoover (Jun 13, 2021)

Some states may have limits.  Also depending on the state laws, OT may kick in if you exceed a certain number of hours per day and everyone knows how Target hates to pay overtime.


----------



## rd123 (Jun 14, 2021)

I always wondered if it’s possible to work more than 8hrs a day . I have worked few times 9hrs when asked to stay longer . It would be great if I could get longer hours for couple of days then I’ll be able to work less for the rest of the days 😀. I’ll be asking my HR about that soon!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 14, 2021)

rd123 said:


> It would be great if I could get longer hours for couple of days then I’ll be able to work less for the rest of the days


Only if you are scheduled that way or you're hitting your capped number of hours (be it because they want to cut hours or because they don't want to dish out OT pay).


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jun 15, 2021)

I've worked 15, 19 and 23 hour shifts before. Of course always with permission. There are limits for minor in my state but no limits for anyone over 18 and not in highschool. 15 hour days aren't too bad but anything over can be rough.


----------



## rd123 (Jun 16, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> I've worked 15, 19 and 23 hour shifts before. Of course always with permission. There are limits for minor in my state but no limits for anyone over 18 and not in highschool. 15 hour days aren't too bad but anything over can be rough.


Wow! I can’t imagine how you survived a 23hr shift 😱


----------

